# Australian Salmon Poll



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

So I'm sitting here eating my smoked salmon sanga... Just looking to see what the general public think of salmon. I have a feeling SA lads hold them in higher regard than the eastern boys.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm getting a bit sick of catching them off the rocks and beach, but I'd love to catch a few out of the yak. If I'm onto them, I'll keep maybe two, then throw the rest back, as that's enough for a family meal, and they don't freeze at all well. But fresh, they are better than I used to think they were. Same category as tailor for me, with the same keeping/releasing strategy.


----------



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I absolutely love *****'s, and specifically target them off Sydney's Nth Beaches (with trusty Alvey). My first piscatorial encounter in my old Australis bass kayak was a nice ***** in the upper reaches of Roseville (a nice surprise), so we're mates 

I know a lot of people despise them, but they are an iconic Aussie Sportfish, and I felt a little dissapointed to see them labelled as 'pests' (NSW) in some mags last year...they fight well, and are in good numbers, and handled correctly come up very nicely in the oven baked with tomatoes, potatoes, onions and herbs...Baking is best for sambos, as over the longer cooking period, the fish loses some of the overbearing fishy taste.

Cheers,
Spizza


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent, - cut across the body into steaks and dropped onto a hot BBQ plate with some butter. One of the best seafood meals I can think of.

Also great when smoked - even after some time in the freezer. I have bought some from a fishmonger but very rare for them to stock it.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ive heard they are alright fresh (sashimi style fresh) I wouldnt know though?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I reckon they are one of the most under rated fish in the country. Bled immediately and cooked same day, they're great. A bit of fresh coriander makes a big difference to the taste, for the better. Awesome in a smoker and I reckon they'd be good pickled as well. I was very popular among friends family and neighbours when I lived in Vic, because that was my main catch. They also fight well to. Pound for pound one of the best.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome sports fish !!!!! Tail walking angry buggers - with light gear they will test the angling skills of most fishos..... I havent had much eating experience of them - except for I roasted next to a fire on the beach on a hot stone and smoke - and it was pretty good I have to say. I think there is alot of myths and BS sometimes about fish.. and I think the good old Aussie Salmon has copped a fair bit in the past. For every person that has grumbled about their poor eating quality another has told me a recipe on how to make them excellent fare. One I heard was by poaching them in a fish kettle with garlic and onions.......

I'm kind of glad that most people return them as that hopefully means there are more there to be caught

Go the Aussie ***** !!!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I reguarly target them in the surf, and love it, they are a great sportfish.
I havent tried eating one yet, im not a regular fish eater, there is a few species i dont mind but im a bit hesitant to try a salmon.
I do keep the occasional one to slab for Jew bait, but release most of them.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Great fish to target on light gear and fly this time of year when a lot of other fish are quiet - good opportunity for sightfishing too. Not too bad at all on the plate if you fishcake, smoke or cevice (see my recipe in kitchen section for this!!) 
Salmon and tailor were the 1st fish I caught in australia and I was amazed, seriously, you guys ought to realise how spoilt for bread and butter fishing you are here - you just cant catch 2-5 kilo hard-fighting fish with anything remotely close to this regularity on any beach in the UK, for example.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I'd heard all the stories about how bad they tasted, but when I finally got one and decided to keep it (only decent fish caught on the day) I must say I was pleasantly surprised. I bled it, put it on ice, filleted then ate it shortly after. Nothing wrong with it! Sure I've had better, but it's perfectly passable and if I catch another he'll be coming home too. Been the best fight I've had off the yak too!

Also, I never buy fish from the store. If I don't catch fish - I don't eat fish!!!


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I ate them first time I caught them, but haven't kept them since. They aren't bad, but if the salmon are about I'm just as likely to get a feed of flat chaps.

However after reading some comments on this board, next time I catch one, I'm going to try some smoking and see what they're like.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I sliced one up for sashimi on saturday night, had it with sushi rice , soy and wasabi.Normally I can't even stand the smell of kahawai[salmon] cooking but I have to say it is pretty good sashimi, slice it reasonably thin.
My brother swears its fantastic pickled , anyway I love to catch them but I usually release them.


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think there all that bad tasting if made into Thai fishcakes... Lots of herbs and spices and they taste delicious.. I think the extra fishy taste is what makes them taste good in Thai fish cakes


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure if we want people to know that they dont taste too bad if you bled them and eat the same day.

In a way their reputation of being just for pet food is good - people throw them back to be caught another day.

One I caught this year we cooked on the bbq with worcester sauce and beer - quite a crowd ate it and all enjoyed.

cheers
Ry


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

SO Wyber did the crowd drink plenty of beer first and then cover it with worcester sauce ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is that Akin to drinking several schooies and covering a kebab with lashings of chilli sauce :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

cut in cubes, 3 hrs in lemon juice, another 1hr after adding a can of coconut cream
yum yum


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

cut into strips, put on a hook and catch a snapper /gummy -MMMMM yum


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

with everyone saying how good they are to eat,are we talking about the same salmon we catch of sydney? :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

radar said:


> with everyone saying how good they are to eat,are we talking about the same salmon we catch of sydney? :?


the very same ones.
Coming from NZ i thought they were only good as fertiliser or to be eaten in desperation.
Someone showed me the lemon juice method and now i keep them and it does taste good


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

keza, do you cook it after that?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> A bit of fresh coriander





wopfish said:


> poaching them in a fish kettle with garlic and onions..





colzinho said:


> fishcake, smoke or cevice





jtrippa said:


> Lots of herbs and spices





ryber said:


> worcester sauce and beer





keza said:


> cut in cubes, 3 hrs in lemon juice, another 1hr after adding a can of coconut cream


They might almost be edible with all that together to cover their taste! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

radar said:


> keza, do you cook it after that?


no, they are ready to go.
the lemon juice cooks it, so the flesh turns white.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Haven't tried one, what do they taste like?......anything like Coral trout, Red Emperor or Parrot? Because my family wont eat anything less. 

Cant even pass of snapper as a reef fish anymore.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Haven't tried one, what do they taste like?......anything like Coral trout, Red Emperor or Parrot? Because my family wont eat anything less.
> 
> Cant even pass of snapper as a reef fish anymore.... :roll: :lol:


you get coral trout, we get salmon, Gatesy gets carp :lol: 
location, location, location


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I like to smear honey on the fillets after brining and just prior to smoking. This sweet flavouring seems to complement the smoking process perfectly. There are some easy fishbake recipes for, less than fresh fish that come out great too. The thing is, to get the best out of them they must be fresh and bled properly. Peoples tastes always differ though. I mean some people actually like eating leatherjackets and will eat them voluntarily, not forced or on a dare....lol. I will not. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishydude - when it comes to eating quality - I reckon that leatheries are pretty good - quite sweet in fact........ although Its not a species I tend to go after... more like they ten to go after me !!!

Maybe with your monika - Fishydude - perhaps the leathery is not fishy enough !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## spook01 (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely luverly when smoked (learned to smoke when in UnZud working) Butterfly them, slash the skin side, rub down both sides with rock salt & brown sugar, Smoke in woodchips of your choice 4 20 mins & your done. Eat when warm or refrigerate then chew. Fantastic.

Once you taste smoked sambos, you will never pattie them again.

PS They must be bled immediattly after catching, then part bury head down in the sand to drain or straight onto ice if in a boat.

Regards

Spook


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

keza said:


> cut in cubes, 3 hrs in lemon juice, another 1hr after adding a can of coconut cream
> yum yum


Keza, you been spending too much time with that chef fella Dave 73 , your getting to be too good on the cooking champ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

